# What's the best way to control grubs during reno? (It's actually slugs, not grubs)



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I was in the process of renovating my lawn. I'm already at 6 days after germination. This evening when I walk around the yard to check, I found grubs in one area of the lawn. Is there anything I can safely apply to control the grub damage while my grass is at this stage of renovation?

Currently looking at Dylox and Cyfluthrin. Any one have an experience on those? Which one would be more effective and safer to apply with new seedlings?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Something with Imidacloprid is a good option.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@shadowlawnjutsu those look like snails to me.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> Something with Imidacloprid is a good option.


Is Imidacloprid the "season long" one not the one that kills on contact?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @shadowlawnjutsu those look like snails to me.


You might be correct. I actually see a couple of little antennas. Would the snail cause trouble in my lawn?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

Got some slug/snail bait from lowes today. Thanks!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > Something with Imidacloprid is a good option.
> ...


It attacks the central nervous system and is good for 90 days.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I like dylox for curative applications. Typically imadaclaprid and the grub ex AI are applied in the spring to control grubs in the fall.

Just doublecheck the label to make sure it's seedling safe. Most are.

P.s. ive used dylox several times on young turf.

Ironically, to eliminate food sources for raccoons the last time more than prevent the damage their food caused independently


----------

